# spark plugs



## steider (Aug 1, 2005)

If Bosch spark plugs are so bad why are all these nascar drivers using them this year? 






Legal PolicySite Map 
To NASCAR Web Site 


2005’s most thrilling NASCAR drivers have that certain winning spark – thanks to Bosch! Once again this season, some of the most renowned names in stock car racing – including Jeff Gordon, Jimmie Johnson and Ryan Newman – will be running Bosch-equipped entries. Check out this year’s roster and see who’s looking to outrun last season’s phenomenal performance, which landed five Bosch drivers in the final top ten!


0 MIKE BLISS 
TEAM: Haas CNC Racing/NetZero CAR: Chevy Monte Carlo 


01 JOE NEMECHEK Joe Nemechek Web Site 
TEAM: MB2 Motorsports/U.S. Army CAR: Chevy Monte Carlo 


09 JOHNNY SAUTER Johnny Sauter Web Site 
TEAM: Phoenix Racing CAR: Dodge Charger 


2 RUSTY WALLACE Rusty Wallace Web Site 
TEAM: Penske Racing/Miller Lite CAR: Dodge Charger 


4 MIKE WALLACE Mike Wallace Web Site 
TEAM: Morgan McClure CAR: Chevy Monte Carlo 


5 KYLE BUSCH 
TEAM: Hendrick Motorsports/Kellogg's CAR: Chevy Monte Carlo 


9 KASEY KAHNE Kasey Kahne Web Site 
TEAM: Evernham Motorsports/Dodge Dealers/UAW CAR: Dodge Charger 


10 SCOTT RIGGS Scott Riggs Web Site 
TEAM: MBV Motorsports/Valvoline CAR: Chevy Monte Carlo 


12 RYAN NEWMAN Ryan Newman Web Site 
TEAM: Penske Racing/ALLTEL CAR: Dodge Charger 


19 JEREMY MAYFIELD Jeremy Mayfield Web Site 
TEAM: Evernham Motorsports/Dodge Dealers/UAW CAR: Dodge Charger 


22 SCOTT WIMMER Scott Wimmer Web Site 
TEAM: Bill Davis Racing CAR: Dodge Charger 


23 MIKE SKINNER Mike Skinner Web Site 
TEAM: Bill Davis Racing CAR: Dodge Charger 


24 JEFF GORDON Jeff Gordon Web Site 
TEAM: Hendrick Motorsports/DuPont CAR: Chevy Monte Carlo 


25 BRIAN VICKERS Brian Vickers Web Site 
TEAM: Hendrick Motorsports/GMAC Financial CAR: Chevy Monte Carlo 


32 BOBBY HAMILTON JR. Bobby Hamilton Jr. Web Site 
TEAM: PPI Motorsports/Tide CAR: Chevy Monte Carlo 


36 BORIS SAID 
TEAM: MB/Sutton Motorsports/CENTRIX Financial CAR: Chevy Monte Carlo 


37 KEVIN LEPAGE Kevin Lepage Web Site 
TEAM: RJ Motorsports CAR: Dodge Charger 


40 STERLING MARLIN Sterling Marlin Web Site 
TEAM: Chip Ganassi Racing/Coors Light CAR: Dodge Charger 


41 CASEY MEARS Casey Mears Web Site 
TEAM: Chip Ganassi Racing/Target CAR: Dodge Charger 


42 JAMIE MCMURRAY Jamie McMurray Web Site 
TEAM: Chip Ganassi Racing/Texaco/Havoline CAR: Dodge Charger 


43 JEFF GREEN Jeff Green Web Site 
TEAM: Petty Enterprises/Cheerios CAR: Dodge Charger 


44 TERRY LABONTE Terry Labonte Web Site 
TEAM: Hendrick Motorsports/ CAR: Chevy Monte Carlo 


45 KYLE PETTY Kyle Petty Web Site 
TEAM: Petty Enterprises/Georgia-Pacific/Brawny CAR: Dodge Charger 


48 JIMMIE JOHNSON Jimmie Johnson Web Site 
TEAM: Hendrick Motorsports/Lowe's CAR: Chevy Monte Carlo 


73 ERIC MCCLURE Eric McClure Web Site 
TEAM: Morgan-McClure Motorsports CAR: Chevy Monte Carlo 


77 TRAVIS KVAPIL Travis Kvapil Web Site 
TEAM: Penske Racing/Jasper Racing/Kodak/Jasper Engines CAR: Dodge Charger 


92 STANTON BARRETT 
TEAM: First Trust Portfolios, L.P. CAR: Chevy Monte Carlo


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

mostly marketing, but i do believe their plugs made for cars, are better then the small engine plugs.


----------

